# cyclocross bike for gravel



## screwylouie2day (Jan 7, 2011)

Bought a Motobecane Fantom cross Pro http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom_cross_pro_rival.htm

My question is I will be doing 100 mile gravel road race (ride), I've been going around and around with what to ride, build, or buy. I decided on this for about three reasons.Cyclocross racing looks like something I would like to try, Want a bike for road riding in the spring, and to try the gravel thing.
I do ride alot of road and mountain biking. with the bike I'm getting (Should be asking this before Ibought the bike) But I usually do things backwards. Is it a decent bike for gravel and racing, and if it was your bike what would you swap out. Or change for a better ride
I kmow how alot of people feel about Bikes Direct and online buying, but I spend alot of money at my lbs. I don't work on my bikes,and buy my clothing, parts gels and bars there
any suggestions would be appreciated and thanks in advance.
Was just browsing aroud and looking at some of the bikes, love the ss. Why are disc brakes illegal ?


To answer Krisdrum my question is about the bike being more set up for the gravel rides. I know I'm all over the place here and thinking now most likely in the wrong forum, if so sorry.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Is there a question here? Can you race it? Yes. Can you ride it on gravel? Yes. Can you ride it on the road? Yes. Can you ride it on trails? Yes. Pretty much all of that is part fo what cyclocross is all about, but I'm assuming you knew that, since you bought a cross bike. 

If you are a Cat 5 racer, run what ya brung and go out there and have fun. Don't worry about upgrades at this point. You have plenty of bike there. The question will be do you have the fitness?

Discs are no longer illegal for UCI races.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Honestly, the bike should be fine as is assuming the fit works for you. I would put a lot of miles on it and see what you think. If you like it as is, no need to upgrade. If you have some money burning a hole in your pocket, the seatpost, bar and stem are generic and probably on the heavy side. The wheels may be a tad heavy too. That being said, they should function well and get the job done.


----------



## jackdz (Jan 23, 2011)

I just used a Motobecane Fantom Cross to compete in Barry-Roubaix "The Killer Gravel Road Race". All I did to mine was to switch out the tire to Maxxis Raze. I chose the Raze because the center section is very close to being continuous, similar to a road tire and the outer tread gave me the traction that I needed to corner on the gravel at high speed. I really like my bike, just wish I'd of bought the next model up....


----------

